# Burn On kids leg



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Well son wanted to mess around tonight. Yes. im new to all this....this is what we got after decideding to do a 1 day old grease burn on his leg(ive seen them).
Let me know what u think. Man im having fun.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

gettin better every time or did you really burn that poor guy


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Not bad, what kind of makeup are you working with?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

playfx said:


> Not bad, what kind of makeup are you working with?


All i got so far is a 4 grease paint colrs and some blood gel. Dont have liqued latex so im using rubber latex for now untill i get my stuff. Got no brushes like stipple brush or nothing yet, making due with what i got for now, but its a start i quess.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

holy cow what are you doin to your poor kid!!! lol man j looking great!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks very good! The popped blisters are a nice effect. If you pull the liquid latex, and let go so you don't tear it, you have some nice blisters. The only suggestion I see offhand is to use more of an angry red blush as a background. Good job, man!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW had I not known what this really was I would swear his leg was burned. You are having way to much fun. Now do that sometime and go out into the public and see the reactions LOL.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome job Johnny.....I may have to hire you this year!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great JOb Johnny...
lookin better each time...and more real
are you doing this off hand or looking at burn pics to get an idea?
where do you get the rubber latex?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

You could always go to the dollar store for brushes and makeup, as far as the rubber latex goes, its very very hard on the skin so go easy with that stuff, scar wax would be a better option or premake scars with the latex and glue them on and you can save them for later use.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The prob with scar wax is that it is best used for boney surfaces that don't move much, otherwise it could start to peel off over time. Premade pieces are great and if you are careful removing them, they last through several applications depending on how thin they are.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought it looked pretty real too. I went wha... at first, then realized what the thread is about. It gives me the ***** and I know its fake. Way to go!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Lilly said:


> Great JOb Johnny...
> lookin better each time...and more real
> are you doing this off hand or looking at burn pics to get an idea?
> where do you get the rubber latex?


Lilly, I hear u'r supposed to use liquied latex, not rubber latex. Not sure if its the same or not but im just using what i have for now.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I was wondering why that topic was in make-up. I should have known. LOL!

Fantastic. Looks real to me.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

haha the makeup part didnt hit me right away i was like AHH

nice job man


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

thanks all for the comments...im new to this all...but would like to give Bodybagging a huge thank u for his tips on-line, and also sicki ick and playfx.
I cant wait to really start. Now I got a new hobby....last thing i need....lol!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

There is a big difference in the latex, thats why I said to be careful with it, the slush(rubber) latex is just not made for the skin and I have seen bad rash and burns from it.

On another note, if you mix some cotton and latex on wax paper you can make some cool scars, let dry and glue them on with alittle spirit gum or liq.latex and all will be safe.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Sickie, I agree about the scar wax, im no big fan of it, but it is nice to have in your kit for 911's. 

I do like my gelatine


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

[drools] Ooooohhhhh, gelitineeeeee


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Good Job Johnny, you are a natural!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> Good Job Johnny, you are a natural!


Thanks BodyBagging....ur a real good teacher!


----------

